# Je Sukh Deh Ta Tujhe Aradhi, Dukh Bhi Tujhai Dhai



## MsKaur09

hi i am new here.. 
can anybody translate this for me in english?

Je Sukh Deh Tan Tujeh Araadhi, Dukh Wi Tujeh Dheaayi|| Je Bhukh Deh Tan It Hi Raajan Dukh Wich Sukh Manaahi ||


Thank YoU (=

*Comments in this thread have been moved from Introducing Myself.*


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

*Re: Introducing Myself*

Works for me every time.

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=2874

The link I shared above lets you put in how the Shabad sounds in english, if you cannot use the starts with punjabi alphabet search.


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: Introducing Myself*



MsKaur09 said:


> hi i am new here..
> can anybody translate this for me in english?
> 
> Je Sukh Deh Tan Tujeh Araadhi, Dukh Wi Tujeh Dheaayi|| Je Bhukh Deh Tan It Hi Raajan Dukh Wich Sukh Manaahi ||
> 
> 
> Thank YoU (=


MsKaur09 ji below the link which shows Translation by Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa as well a Teeka in Punjabi by Professor Sahib Singh ji.  

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=757&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1

If you have further questions or seek clarification feel free to post in the "Gurmat Vichaar" section and many more learned than I would be happy to help.

Hope it helps.

Sat Sri Akal.0


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Introducing Myself*

sikhitothemax English search won't work if someone uses a transliteration that is not standard. In this case MsKaur ji did. So pot luck:

Guru Raam Daas Ji 
Raag Soohee 
757
jae sukh dhaehi th thujhehi araadhhee dhukh bhee thujhai dhhiaaee ||2||
If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. ||2||

Also important to note about sikhitothemax. *Some *of the Gurmukhi fonts do not always transport into a recognizable font here at SPN. That was the case I experienced with the tuk above.  Srigranth does use unicode which makes it possible to post without a problem at this site. Just a tip.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Introducing Myself*

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਹਿ ਆਪੁ ਵੇਚਾਈ ॥੧॥ 
Ko▫ī āṇ milāvai merā parīṯam pi▫ārā ha▫o ṯis pėh āp vecẖā▫ī. ||1|| 
If only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Darling Beloved; I would sell myself to him. ||1|| 

ਦਰਸਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਣ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ॥ 
Ḏarsan har ḏekẖaṇ kai ṯā▫ī. 
I long for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. 

ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਹਿ ਤਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Kirpā karahi ṯā saṯgur melėh har har nām ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
When the Lord shows Mercy unto me, then I meet the True Guru; I meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਤ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਦੁਖਿ ਭੀ ਤੁਝੈ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੨॥ 
Je sukẖ ḏėh ṯa ṯujẖėh arāḏẖī ḏukẖ bẖī ṯujẖai ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||2|| 
If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. ||2|| 

ਜੇ ਭੁਖ ਦੇਹਿ ਤ ਇਤ ਹੀ ਰਾਜਾ ਦੁਖ ਵਿਚਿ ਸੂਖ ਮਨਾਈ ॥੩॥  
Je bẖukẖ ḏėh ṯa iṯ hī rājā ḏukẖ vicẖ sūkẖ manā▫ī. ||3|| 
Even if You give me hunger, I will still feel satisfied; I am joyful, even in the midst of sorrow. ||3|| 

ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਕਾਟਿ ਕਾਟਿ ਸਭੁ ਅਰਪੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਅਗਨੀ ਆਪੁ ਜਲਾਈ ॥੪॥ 
Ŧan man kāt kāt sabẖ arpī vicẖ agnī āp jalā▫ī. ||4|| 
I would cut my mind and body apart into pieces, and offer them all to You; I would burn myself in fire. ||4|| 

ਪਖਾ ਫੇਰੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਢੋਵਾ ਜੋ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਸੋ ਖਾਈ ॥੫॥ 
Pakẖā ferī pāṇī dẖovā jo ḏevėh so kẖā▫ī. ||5|| 
I wave the fan over You, and carry water for You; whatever You give me, I take. ||5|| 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗਰੀਬੁ ਢਹਿ ਪਇਆ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲਿ ਲੈਹੁ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੬॥ 
Nānak garīb dẖėh pa▫i▫ā ḏu▫ārai har mel laihu vadi▫ā▫ī. ||6|| 
Poor Nanak has fallen at the Lord's Door; please, O Lord, unite me with Yourself, by Your Glorious Greatness. ||6|| 

ਅਖੀ ਕਾਢਿ ਧਰੀ ਚਰਣਾ ਤਲਿ ਸਭ ਧਰਤੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਤ ਪਾਈ ॥੭॥ 
Akẖī kādẖ ḏẖarī cẖarṇā ṯal sabẖ ḏẖarṯī fir maṯ pā▫ī. ||7|| 
Taking out my eyes, I place them at Your Feet; after travelling over the entire earth, I have come to understand this. ||7|| 

ਜੇ ਪਾਸਿ ਬਹਾਲਹਿ ਤਾ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਜੇ ਮਾਰਿ ਕਢਹਿ ਭੀ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੮॥ 
Je pās bahālėh ṯā ṯujẖėh arāḏẖī je mār kadẖėh bẖī ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||8|| 
If You seat me near You, then I worship and adore You. Even if You beat me and drive me out, I will still meditate on You. ||8|| 

ਜੇ ਲੋਕੁ ਸਲਾਹੇ ਤਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਉਪਮਾ ਜੇ ਨਿੰਦੈ ਤ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੯॥ 
Je lok salāhe ṯā ṯerī upmā je ninḏai ṯa cẖẖod na jā▫ī. ||9|| 
If people praise me, the praise is Yours. Even if they slander me, I will not leave You. ||9|| 

ਜੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਲਿ ਰਹੈ ਤਾ ਕੋਈ ਕਿਹੁ ਆਖਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਿਸਰਿਐ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੦॥ 
Je ṯuḏẖ val rahai ṯā ko▫ī kihu ākẖa▫o ṯuḏẖ visri▫ai mar jā▫ī. ||10|| 
If You are on my side, then anyone can say anything. But if I were to forget You, then I would die. ||10|| 

ਵਾਰਿ ਵਾਰਿ ਜਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਪੈ ਪੈਰੀ ਸੰਤ ਮਨਾਈ ॥੧੧॥ 
vār vār jā▫ī gur ūpar pai pairī sanṯ manā▫ī. ||11|| 
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to my Guru; falling at His Feet, I surrender to the Saintly Guru. ||11|| 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਭਇਆ ਦਿਵਾਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਤਉ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ॥੧੨॥ 
Nānak vicẖārā bẖa▫i▫ā ḏivānā har ṯa▫o ḏarsan kai ṯā▫ī. ||12|| 
Poor Nanak has gone insane, longing for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. ||12|| 

ਝਖੜੁ ਝਾਗੀ ਮੀਹੁ ਵਰਸੈ ਭੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਦੇਖਣ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੩॥ 
Jẖakẖaṛ jẖāgī mīhu varsai bẖī gur ḏekẖaṇ jā▫ī. ||13|| 
Even in violent storms and torrential rain, I go out to catch a glimpse of my Guru. ||13|| 

ਸਮੁੰਦੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਬਹੁ ਖਾਰਾ ਗੁਰਸਿਖੁ ਲੰਘਿ ਗੁਰ ਪਹਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੪॥ 
Samunḏ sāgar hovai baho kẖārā gursikẖ langẖ gur pėh jā▫ī. ||14|| 
Even though the oceans and the salty seas are very vast, the GurSikh will cross over it to get to his Guru. ||14|| 

ਜਿਉ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਹੈ ਮਰਤਾ ਤਿਉ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੫॥ 
Ji▫o parāṇī jal bin hai marṯā ṯi▫o sikẖ gur bin mar jā▫ī. ||15|| 
Just as the mortal dies without water, so does the Sikh die without the Guru. ||15|| 

ਜਿਉ ਧਰਤੀ ਸੋਭ ਕਰੇ ਜਲੁ ਬਰਸੈ ਤਿਉ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਬਿਗਸਾਈ ॥੧੬॥ 
Ji▫o ḏẖarṯī sobẖ kare jal barsai ṯi▫o sikẖ gur mil bigsā▫ī. ||16|| 
Just as the earth looks beautiful when the rain falls, so does the Sikh blossom forth meeting the Guru. ||16|| 

ਸੇਵਕ ਕਾ ਹੋਇ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਵਰਤਾ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਬਿਨਉ ਬੁਲਾਈ ॥੧੭॥ 
Sevak kā ho▫e sevak varṯā kar kar bin▫o bulā▫ī. ||17|| 
I long to be the servant of Your servants; I call upon You reverently in prayer. ||17|| 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਬੇਨੰਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਗੁਰ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈ ॥੧੮॥ 
Nānak kī benanṯī har pėh gur mil gur sukẖ pā▫ī. ||18|| 
Nanak offers this prayer to the Lord, that he may meet the Guru, and find peace. ||18|| 

ਤੂ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਚੇਲਾ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰ ਵਿਚੁ ਦੇ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧੯॥ 
Ŧū āpe gur cẖelā hai āpe gur vicẖ ḏe ṯujẖėh ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||19|| 
You Yourself are the Guru, and You Yourself are the chaylaa, the disciple; through the Guru, I meditate on You. ||19|| 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਸੋ ਤੂਹੈ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਸੇਵਕ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਾਈ ॥੨੦॥  
Jo ṯuḏẖ sevėh so ṯūhai hovėh ṯuḏẖ sevak paij rakẖā▫ī. ||20|| 
Those who serve You, become You. You preserve the honor of Your servants. ||20|| 

ਭੰਡਾਰ ਭਰੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਦੇਵਾਈ ॥੨੧॥ 
Bẖandār bẖare bẖagṯī har ṯere jis bẖāvai ṯis ḏevā▫ī. ||21|| 
O Lord, Your devotional worship is a treasure over-flowing. One who loves You, is blessed with it. ||21|| 

ਜਿਸੁ ਤੂੰ ਦੇਹਿ ਸੋਈ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਏ ਹੋਰ ਨਿਹਫਲ ਸਭ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥੨੨॥ 
Jis ṯūŉ ḏėh so▫ī jan pā▫e hor nihfal sabẖ cẖaṯurā▫ī. ||22|| 
That humble being alone receives it, unto whom You bestow it. All other clever tricks are fruitless. ||22|| 

ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਸੋਇਆ ਮਨੁ ਜਾਗਾਈ ॥੨੩॥ 
Simar simar simar gur apunā so▫i▫ā man jāgā▫ī. ||23|| 
Remembering, remembering, remembering my Guru in meditation, my sleeping mind is awakened. ||23|| 

ਇਕੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵੇਚਾਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਦਾਸਨਿ ਦਾਸੁ ਕਰਾਈ ॥੨੪॥ 
Ik ḏān mangai Nānak vecẖārā har ḏāsan ḏās karā▫ī. ||24|| 
Poor Nanak begs for this one blessing, that he may become the slave of the slaves of the Lord. ||24|| 

ਜੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਝਿੜਕੇ ਤ ਮੀਠਾ ਲਾਗੈ ਜੇ ਬਖਸੇ ਤ ਗੁਰ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੨੫॥ 
Je gur jẖiṛke ṯa mīṯẖā lāgai je bakẖse ṯa gur vadi▫ā▫ī. ||25|| 
Even if the Guru rebukes me, He still seems very sweet to me. And if He actually forgives me, that is the Guru's greatness. ||25|| 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲਹਿ ਸੋ ਥਾਇ ਪਾਏ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥੨੬॥ 
Gurmukẖ bolėh so thā▫e pā▫e manmukẖ kicẖẖ thā▫e na pā▫ī. ||26|| 
That which Gurmukh speaks is certified and approved. Whatever the self-willed manmukh says is not accepted. ||26|| 

ਪਾਲਾ ਕਕਰੁ ਵਰਫ ਵਰਸੈ ਗੁਰਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਦੇਖਣ ਜਾਈ ॥੨੭॥ 
Pālā kakar varaf varsai gursikẖ gur ḏekẖaṇ jā▫ī. ||27|| 
Even in the cold, the frost and the snow, the GurSikh still goes out to see his Guru. ||27|| 

ਸਭੁ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਦੇਖਉ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਅਖੀ ਗੁਰ ਪੈਰ ਧਰਾਈ ॥੨੮॥ 
Sabẖ ḏinas raiṇ ḏekẖ▫a▫u gur apunā vicẖ akẖī gur pair ḏẖarā▫ī. ||28|| 
All day and night, I gaze upon my Guru; I install the Guru's Feet in my eyes. ||28|| 

ਅਨੇਕ ਉਪਾਵ ਕਰੀ ਗੁਰ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਥਾਇ ਪਾਈ ॥੨੯॥ 
Anek upāv karī gur kāraṇ gur bẖāvai so thā▫e pā▫ī. ||29|| 
I make so many efforts for the sake of the Guru; only that which pleases the Guru is accepted and approved. ||29|| 

ਰੈਣਿ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਈ ॥੩੦॥ ३०॥ 
Raiṇ ḏinas gur cẖaraṇ arāḏẖī ḏa▫i▫ā karahu mere sā▫ī. ||30|| 
Night and day, I worship the Guru's Feet in adoration; have Mercy upon me, O my Lord and Master. ||30|| 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਈ ॥੩੧॥ 
Nānak kā jī▫o pind gurū hai gur mil ṯaripaṯ agẖā▫ī. ||31|| 
The Guru is Nanak's body and soul; meeting the Guru, he is satisfied and satiated. ||31|| 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਹੈ ਜਤ ਕਤ ਤਤ ਗੋਸਾਈ ॥੩੨॥੧॥ 
Nānak kā parabẖ pūr rahi▫o hai jaṯ kaṯ ṯaṯ gosā▫ī. ||32||1|| 
Nanak's God is perfectly permeating and all-pervading. Here and there and everywhere, the Lord of the Universe. ||32||1||

This is the Sant Singh Khalsa MD translation


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Je sukh deh ta tujhe aradhidukh bhi tujhai dhai*

When Guru Arjun Ji wrote this,,Sain Mian Mir a close friend was nearby...and he expressed astonishment and remarked..this is impossible Guru ji..are you not a little bit exagerrating ?? How cna a sane person cut up and burn his own body slowly in the fire ?? Guru Ji replied..NO my friend..Gurbani is Ilahi Farmaan..its never exagerarated..all in good time...

So when Mian Mir saw Guru ji seated out in the Open air under the hottest Indian Summer of JETH Month, with a ferce fore burning under him, and heated sand being poured over his head and naked body...and Guru Arjun ji clam and serene mouthing Ter Bhanna Meetha laggeh..Har Naam padarth nanak mnggeh..Dosh na khon dehon...Sain Mian Mir was FURIOUS and wnated Guru Jis permission to destroy Lahore and Delhi...Guru Ji calmed him down...and he saw that the Gurbani is eternal truth and never exagerrated...he saw living proof of what Gurbani can do...he was calm and went away with tears in his eyes...

DHAN DHAN Guru Arjun ji Emperor of Martyrs....showing us the WAY to BLISS...even on  a burning hot plate over a blazing fire !!


----------



## MsKaur09

*Re: Je sukh deh ta tujhe aradhidukh bhi tujhai dhai*

Thank You So Much.
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Je sukh deh ta tujhe aradhidukh bhi tujhai dhai*

We can all learn from this shabad. Professor Darshan Singh would not take legal action again those who threatened him in UK. His one reply  "Giaan" "Giaan"

I was very ashamed.

He was right.


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: Introducing Myself*



spnadmin said:


> ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
> Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
> One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
> 
> ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਹਿ ਆਪੁ ਵੇਚਾਈ ॥੧॥
> Ko▫ī āṇ milāvai merā parīṯam pi▫ārā ha▫o ṯis pėh āp vecẖā▫ī. ||1||
> If only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Darling Beloved; I would sell myself to him. ||1||
> 
> ਦਰਸਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਣ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ॥
> Ḏarsan har ḏekẖaṇ kai ṯā▫ī.
> I long for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan.
> 
> ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਹਿ ਤਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> Kirpā karahi ṯā saṯgur melėh har har nām ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
> When the Lord shows Mercy unto me, then I meet the True Guru; I meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause||
> 
> ਜੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਤ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਦੁਖਿ ਭੀ ਤੁਝੈ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੨॥
> Je sukẖ ḏėh ṯa ṯujẖėh arāḏẖī ḏukẖ bẖī ṯujẖai ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||2||
> If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. ||2||
> 
> ਜੇ ਭੁਖ ਦੇਹਿ ਤ ਇਤ ਹੀ ਰਾਜਾ ਦੁਖ ਵਿਚਿ ਸੂਖ ਮਨਾਈ ॥੩॥
> Je bẖukẖ ḏėh ṯa iṯ hī rājā ḏukẖ vicẖ sūkẖ manā▫ī. ||3||
> Even if You give me hunger, I will still feel satisfied; I am joyful, even in the midst of sorrow. ||3||
> 
> ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਕਾਟਿ ਕਾਟਿ ਸਭੁ ਅਰਪੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਅਗਨੀ ਆਪੁ ਜਲਾਈ ॥੪॥
> Ŧan man kāt kāt sabẖ arpī vicẖ agnī āp jalā▫ī. ||4||
> I would cut my mind and body apart into pieces, and offer them all to You; I would burn myself in fire. ||4||
> 
> ਪਖਾ ਫੇਰੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਢੋਵਾ ਜੋ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਸੋ ਖਾਈ ॥੫॥
> Pakẖā ferī pāṇī dẖovā jo ḏevėh so kẖā▫ī. ||5||
> I wave the fan over You, and carry water for You; whatever You give me, I take. ||5||
> 
> ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗਰੀਬੁ ਢਹਿ ਪਇਆ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲਿ ਲੈਹੁ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੬॥
> Nānak garīb dẖėh pa▫i▫ā ḏu▫ārai har mel laihu vadi▫ā▫ī. ||6||
> Poor Nanak has fallen at the Lord's Door; please, O Lord, unite me with Yourself, by Your Glorious Greatness. ||6||
> 
> ਅਖੀ ਕਾਢਿ ਧਰੀ ਚਰਣਾ ਤਲਿ ਸਭ ਧਰਤੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਤ ਪਾਈ ॥੭॥
> Akẖī kādẖ ḏẖarī cẖarṇā ṯal sabẖ ḏẖarṯī fir maṯ pā▫ī. ||7||
> Taking out my eyes, I place them at Your Feet; after travelling over the entire earth, I have come to understand this. ||7||
> 
> ਜੇ ਪਾਸਿ ਬਹਾਲਹਿ ਤਾ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਜੇ ਮਾਰਿ ਕਢਹਿ ਭੀ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੮॥
> Je pās bahālėh ṯā ṯujẖėh arāḏẖī je mār kadẖėh bẖī ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||8||
> If You seat me near You, then I worship and adore You. Even if You beat me and drive me out, I will still meditate on You. ||8||
> 
> ਜੇ ਲੋਕੁ ਸਲਾਹੇ ਤਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਉਪਮਾ ਜੇ ਨਿੰਦੈ ਤ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੯॥
> Je lok salāhe ṯā ṯerī upmā je ninḏai ṯa cẖẖod na jā▫ī. ||9||
> If people praise me, the praise is Yours. Even if they slander me, I will not leave You. ||9||
> 
> ਜੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਲਿ ਰਹੈ ਤਾ ਕੋਈ ਕਿਹੁ ਆਖਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਿਸਰਿਐ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੦॥
> Je ṯuḏẖ val rahai ṯā ko▫ī kihu ākẖa▫o ṯuḏẖ visri▫ai mar jā▫ī. ||10||
> If You are on my side, then anyone can say anything. But if I were to forget You, then I would die. ||10||
> 
> ਵਾਰਿ ਵਾਰਿ ਜਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਪੈ ਪੈਰੀ ਸੰਤ ਮਨਾਈ ॥੧੧॥
> vār vār jā▫ī gur ūpar pai pairī sanṯ manā▫ī. ||11||
> I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to my Guru; falling at His Feet, I surrender to the Saintly Guru. ||11||
> 
> ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਭਇਆ ਦਿਵਾਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਤਉ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ॥੧੨॥
> Nānak vicẖārā bẖa▫i▫ā ḏivānā har ṯa▫o ḏarsan kai ṯā▫ī. ||12||
> Poor Nanak has gone insane, longing for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. ||12||
> 
> ਝਖੜੁ ਝਾਗੀ ਮੀਹੁ ਵਰਸੈ ਭੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਦੇਖਣ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੩॥
> Jẖakẖaṛ jẖāgī mīhu varsai bẖī gur ḏekẖaṇ jā▫ī. ||13||
> Even in violent storms and torrential rain, I go out to catch a glimpse of my Guru. ||13||
> 
> ਸਮੁੰਦੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਬਹੁ ਖਾਰਾ ਗੁਰਸਿਖੁ ਲੰਘਿ ਗੁਰ ਪਹਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੪॥
> Samunḏ sāgar hovai baho kẖārā gursikẖ langẖ gur pėh jā▫ī. ||14||
> Even though the oceans and the salty seas are very vast, the GurSikh will cross over it to get to his Guru. ||14||
> 
> ਜਿਉ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਹੈ ਮਰਤਾ ਤਿਉ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧੫॥
> Ji▫o parāṇī jal bin hai marṯā ṯi▫o sikẖ gur bin mar jā▫ī. ||15||
> Just as the mortal dies without water, so does the Sikh die without the Guru. ||15||
> 
> ਜਿਉ ਧਰਤੀ ਸੋਭ ਕਰੇ ਜਲੁ ਬਰਸੈ ਤਿਉ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਬਿਗਸਾਈ ॥੧੬॥
> Ji▫o ḏẖarṯī sobẖ kare jal barsai ṯi▫o sikẖ gur mil bigsā▫ī. ||16||
> Just as the earth looks beautiful when the rain falls, so does the Sikh blossom forth meeting the Guru. ||16||
> 
> ਸੇਵਕ ਕਾ ਹੋਇ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਵਰਤਾ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਬਿਨਉ ਬੁਲਾਈ ॥੧੭॥
> Sevak kā ho▫e sevak varṯā kar kar bin▫o bulā▫ī. ||17||
> I long to be the servant of Your servants; I call upon You reverently in prayer. ||17||
> 
> ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਬੇਨੰਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਗੁਰ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈ ॥੧੮॥
> Nānak kī benanṯī har pėh gur mil gur sukẖ pā▫ī. ||18||
> Nanak offers this prayer to the Lord, that he may meet the Guru, and find peace. ||18||
> 
> ਤੂ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਚੇਲਾ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰ ਵਿਚੁ ਦੇ ਤੁਝਹਿ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧੯॥
> Ŧū āpe gur cẖelā hai āpe gur vicẖ ḏe ṯujẖėh ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||19||
> You Yourself are the Guru, and You Yourself are the chaylaa, the disciple; through the Guru, I meditate on You. ||19||
> 
> ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਸੋ ਤੂਹੈ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਸੇਵਕ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਾਈ ॥੨੦॥
> Jo ṯuḏẖ sevėh so ṯūhai hovėh ṯuḏẖ sevak paij rakẖā▫ī. ||20||
> Those who serve You, become You. You preserve the honor of Your servants. ||20||
> 
> ਭੰਡਾਰ ਭਰੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਦੇਵਾਈ ॥੨੧॥
> Bẖandār bẖare bẖagṯī har ṯere jis bẖāvai ṯis ḏevā▫ī. ||21||
> O Lord, Your devotional worship is a treasure over-flowing. One who loves You, is blessed with it. ||21||
> 
> ਜਿਸੁ ਤੂੰ ਦੇਹਿ ਸੋਈ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਏ ਹੋਰ ਨਿਹਫਲ ਸਭ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥੨੨॥
> Jis ṯūŉ ḏėh so▫ī jan pā▫e hor nihfal sabẖ cẖaṯurā▫ī. ||22||
> That humble being alone receives it, unto whom You bestow it. All other clever tricks are fruitless. ||22||
> 
> ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਸੋਇਆ ਮਨੁ ਜਾਗਾਈ ॥੨੩॥
> Simar simar simar gur apunā so▫i▫ā man jāgā▫ī. ||23||
> Remembering, remembering, remembering my Guru in meditation, my sleeping mind is awakened. ||23||
> 
> ਇਕੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵੇਚਾਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਦਾਸਨਿ ਦਾਸੁ ਕਰਾਈ ॥੨੪॥
> Ik ḏān mangai Nānak vecẖārā har ḏāsan ḏās karā▫ī. ||24||
> Poor Nanak begs for this one blessing, that he may become the slave of the slaves of the Lord. ||24||
> 
> ਜੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਝਿੜਕੇ ਤ ਮੀਠਾ ਲਾਗੈ ਜੇ ਬਖਸੇ ਤ ਗੁਰ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੨੫॥
> Je gur jẖiṛke ṯa mīṯẖā lāgai je bakẖse ṯa gur vadi▫ā▫ī. ||25||
> Even if the Guru rebukes me, He still seems very sweet to me. And if He actually forgives me, that is the Guru's greatness. ||25||
> 
> ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲਹਿ ਸੋ ਥਾਇ ਪਾਏ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥੨੬॥
> Gurmukẖ bolėh so thā▫e pā▫e manmukẖ kicẖẖ thā▫e na pā▫ī. ||26||
> That which Gurmukh speaks is certified and approved. Whatever the self-willed manmukh says is not accepted. ||26||
> 
> ਪਾਲਾ ਕਕਰੁ ਵਰਫ ਵਰਸੈ ਗੁਰਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਦੇਖਣ ਜਾਈ ॥੨੭॥
> Pālā kakar varaf varsai gursikẖ gur ḏekẖaṇ jā▫ī. ||27||
> Even in the cold, the frost and the snow, the GurSikh still goes out to see his Guru. ||27||
> 
> ਸਭੁ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਦੇਖਉ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਅਖੀ ਗੁਰ ਪੈਰ ਧਰਾਈ ॥੨੮॥
> Sabẖ ḏinas raiṇ ḏekẖ▫a▫u gur apunā vicẖ akẖī gur pair ḏẖarā▫ī. ||28||
> All day and night, I gaze upon my Guru; I install the Guru's Feet in my eyes. ||28||
> 
> ਅਨੇਕ ਉਪਾਵ ਕਰੀ ਗੁਰ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਥਾਇ ਪਾਈ ॥੨੯॥
> Anek upāv karī gur kāraṇ gur bẖāvai so thā▫e pā▫ī. ||29||
> I make so many efforts for the sake of the Guru; only that which pleases the Guru is accepted and approved. ||29||
> 
> ਰੈਣਿ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣ ਅਰਾਧੀ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਈ ॥੩੦॥ ३०॥
> Raiṇ ḏinas gur cẖaraṇ arāḏẖī ḏa▫i▫ā karahu mere sā▫ī. ||30||
> Night and day, I worship the Guru's Feet in adoration; have Mercy upon me, O my Lord and Master. ||30||
> 
> ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਈ ॥੩੧॥
> Nānak kā jī▫o pind gurū hai gur mil ṯaripaṯ agẖā▫ī. ||31||
> The Guru is Nanak's body and soul; meeting the Guru, he is satisfied and satiated. ||31||
> 
> ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਹੈ ਜਤ ਕਤ ਤਤ ਗੋਸਾਈ ॥੩੨॥੧॥
> Nānak kā parabẖ pūr rahi▫o hai jaṯ kaṯ ṯaṯ gosā▫ī. ||32||1||
> Nanak's God is perfectly permeating and all-pervading. Here and there and everywhere, the Lord of the Universe. ||32||1||
> 
> This is the Sant Singh Khalsa MD translation



In reference to the above, I have used Professor Sahib Singh ji's Teeka (Guru Granth Darpan) to extract my view of the essence and messages in this Gurbani as below,



> Guru      ji describes in examples how strong the desire is to understand the      creator.  Guru ji says, I sacrifice      myself on whoever helps me meet the creator.
> Well      being or not I continue to seek  _(no      despondency)_
> Hunger as though satiety I feel  _(always content)_
> Torn      myself into pieces and into the fire  _(through pain and suffering)_
> I do      chores and nourish with what I get  _(through      work and labor)_
> Through      all this I am at your door, please help me understand.  _(in humbleness)_
> My      eyes searches far and wide and I offer these   _(unwavering vision and focus)_
> Near      or pushed aside I seek  _(persistent)_
> Praise      is to you and let me be the fall guy       _(creator has no errors)_
> With you beside I exist and I perish      otherwise  _(nearness to creator      is life)_
> I forever offer myself at your feet to      seek you  _(timeless effort)_
> Forlorn Nanak is enamored and continues      to look  _(always seeking      lovingly)_
> In rain or storm I keep looking _(not      wavering because of creation’s events)_
> The true seeker traverses even the salty      seas  _(courage)_
> At times desire to seek is like thirst,      the true seeker feels spiritually dead if the creator is not found  _(importance of understanding to one’s      life spirit)_
> The contentment of a true seeker is like      the earth receiving water  _(gratitude)_
> I will subjugate myself to a true seeker      and do so again and again  _(humility)_
> Nanak submits to seek the creator and      find comfort  _(with all above      creator is sought)_
> But you are the one and the same, a      creator and the follower in unison  _(creator      and all is one)_
> Those who develop your understanding,      you are on their side  _(creator      is friend)_
> The treasures are boundless in      understanding you and the blessed receive these  _(limitless creation)_
> The pious receive your understanding and      the haughty fail  _(clean of      heart)_
> Through continuous development of      understanding the fog of mind is removed       _(improvement in time)_
> Nanak wants not much more than to be the      servant of the true seeker of you  _(with      all)_
> The rebukes are as sugar and forgiveness      is creator’s exemplification  _(bitter      pills)_
> The true seeker’s speak is of context      and the haughty speak is useless  _(right      perspective)_
> Through cold, frost and snow the true      seeker continues to seek  _(tireless)_
> Day and night the creator is embedded in      my vision  _(commitment)_
> Many methods and methodologies are      useless in seeking unless creator is benevolent towards you _(methods don’t matter)_
> Day and night I seek the creator at the      creator’s feet  _(persistent      humility)_
> My body and soul are in presentation of      the creator, I am content when I understand the creator  _(understanding)_
> Nanak it is to realize that the creator      of one creation is everywhere  _(you      don’t need to find as creator is everywhere, understanding is the need)_
> 
> *Synopsis:*
> 
> Guru ji very graciously provide examples of common activities and how the yearning to understand and be in consonance with the creator reigns supreme.  The concepts covered are beyond so called five vices (kam, karodh, lobh, moh and hanker).  Examples are of persistence, effort, commitment, continuity, understanding one that is everywhere and Guru ji states this provides nourishment to one’s self and happiness in living.


I have used some layman wording to help describe and stand to be corrected or apologize ahead.

Any comments always welcome.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

